# Dewalt DXV10P 10 gallon quiet Shop Vac and DXVCS002 Dust Separator Cyclone



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

How much did this run you? I tried to find one, but they show up as "unavailable" or not at all.

I love my Dust Deputies (one metal, for the job sites, and one plastic for the shop), but the plastic bucket requires a bucket tool to pop the top.

Anyway, wonder why these don't show up in searches.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> How much did this run you? I tried to find one, but they show up as "unavailable" or not at all.
> 
> I love my Dust Deputies (one metal, for the job sites, and one plastic for the shop), but the plastic bucket requires a bucket tool to pop the top.
> 
> ...


It was $99.00 with drum and hose or $39.00 for just the cyclone. By the time I decided to buy it they were out of stock and I couldn't find them in stock anywhere else online so I just kept checking Amazon every day until they came back in stock.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Interesting review on the DeWalt system. This would be something that I would have been interested in in the past. I have and use the Dust Deputy and the Dust Stopper with 2 Rigid vacuums, so I am all set. Just a note: IMO the *Dust Stopper* is a fantastic product and works perfectly. For the money Dust Stopper +1


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Interesting review on the DeWalt system. This would be something that I would have been interested in in the past. I have and use the Dust Deputy and the Dust Stopper with 2 Rigid vacuums, so I am all set. Just a note: IMO the *Dust Stopper* is a fantastic product and works perfectly. For the money Dust Stopper +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't test the dustopper for separation as I was pretty surprised at how much suction loss it had so I just returned it. Maybe defective? (I checked the seal and it was airtight)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I really like the DeWalt setup that you reviewed. After reading more about it- I agree with your review.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

It would be nice to test my build against this. This one trumps my other [metal] DD, which is just a side by side, so requires a hose from the bottom to top.

When I checked, like this prettier system, there was no visible dust from vacuuming one gallon of fines and chips (mostly fines). The only way I could tell any fines had gotten past the cyclone was, the the mirror like stainless interior had obvious dust, but I could still comb my hair using the reflection.

On a whim, I looked at plastic drums with lids and latches in the 10 to 20 gallon range. One of those would make a nice collection can, because of the ease of removing, installing and sealing the lids.

The cyclone sealed and bolted to the top would just add to the strength.

Like the Dewalt system, adding a view port would be a must.










https://www.google.com/shopping/product/1517785825516188302?q=20+gallon+drum+with+lid&client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=AOaemvKdq_YYSVX-qx7W_EKdu8Wt6GDbBA:1633635191737&biw=1376&bih=644&dpr=1.4&prds=opd:10731014390037944062,rskC_7837813991972367368&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjBk-DMhbnzAhWDIDQIHZWYBpgQlIUHCD4oAA


----------



## Lovegasoline (Apr 18, 2018)

> I purchased that along with a vacuum auto turn on switch


Marv88.
Nice vac setups and I enjoyed your review. I'm assuming the auto turn on switch is the black unit in your 3rd pic. Can you share the make, model, price, and how well it has performed?

Thanks a bunch!

[I've been using an iVac Switch Box auto turn on/off unit on my 30+ year old 2-stage Shop Vac. However, the iVac Switch Box is expensive (approx. $50) and many reviews report disappointment due to the device dying prematurely: the clear pattern in the reviews is high failure rate, so I was hesitant to purchase one. 95% of my usage was with a ROS and it only ever saw casual use: I was dumbfounded when first one died so quickly in just a few weeks and I sent it back to the manufacture for replacement. The replacement unit lasted a couple years and died not long ago, again with only modest usage. I'd advise people to avoid this product. It's a wonderful concept and design with deplorable implementation and quality].


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks and glad you enjoyed the review. Yes that picture is the switch and it is a "generic" model sold on Amazon under numerous names for around $30.00. I use it daily on a 20 amp circuit with several tools from a 5 amp sander to a 15 amp Milwaukee 5625-20 router (Vac is 10 amps) and have never had any issues 


> I purchased that along with a vacuum auto turn on switch
> 
> Marv88.
> Nice vac setups and I enjoyed your review. I m assuming the auto turn on switch is the black unit in your 3rd pic. Can you share the make, model, price, and how well it has performed?
> ...


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

> How much did this run you? I tried to find one, but they show up as "unavailable" or not at all.
> 
> I love my Dust Deputies (one metal, for the job sites, and one plastic for the shop),* but the plastic bucket requires a bucket tool to pop the top.*
> 
> ...


Home Depot sells a bucket lid that locks on but has a screw on center, works great for cyclones.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bucket-Companion-5-gal-and-3-5-gal-Screw-Top-Bucket-Lid-in-Black-LD5GRLBK006/303808738


----------

